# wood that was lost



## woodintyuuu (Nov 26, 2014)

@robert flynt robert i found a box of cherry burl knife handles they are the ones from a long ago lost age 
they have survived well in this box dying without cracking mabey i should try it more often plz pm me your address and they are yours thanks happy thankgiving

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2014)

Man I hope you find a box of snakewood and hrb and I'll send you my address as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 26, 2014)

That's like getting out that winter jacket you haven't worn in years and finding a $10 bill in the pocket. What will I get if I send you my address? Wait...maybe I shouldn't ask that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice find, Cliff!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks very much Cliff, I will definantly put them to good use.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 26, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> I will definantly put them to good use


Funny you should say that... "Good Use" is my nickname

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 26, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Funny you should say that... "Good Use" is my nickname


Nice try!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 26, 2014)

Those will be sent off to be stabilized BDQ.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 26, 2014)

What a great site and a generous gesture on Cliffs part. Knife scales for everyone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 26, 2014)

Just so yall know robert sent me a knife for my green beret son , a knife robert had been giving away to servicemen in seals and such i wanted to trade him but he sent the knife without asking for squat as unassuming as robert is he left it to me to leave it annonomous or post , I told hm i would start him a box of wood and when i liked it i would send it that was a while back , and when i found this box i was excited cause i knew i put it somewheres , anyway now i can top it off with some other cool crap  and send it before both of us retire. SO THANKS ROBERT, and i guess today was the day to tell the story

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2014)

I've been to Roberts shop. He has to much wood and should pass it around. Lol. Cliff if you have a knife from him it is probably worth about 4 boxes of wood. Awesome work


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 28, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> Just so yall know robert sent me a knife for my green beret son , a knife robert had been giving away to servicemen in seals and such i wanted to trade him but he sent the knife without asking for squat as unassuming as robert is he left it to me to leave it annonomous or post , I told hm i would start him a box of wood and when i liked it i would send it that was a while back , and when i found this box i was excited cause i knew i put it somewheres , anyway now i can top it off with some other cool crap  and send it before both of us retire. SO THANKS ROBERT, and i guess today was the day to tell the story


Thanks Cliff, I do this because there is a need and it makes me feel good to give to those young men. I don't think it would be right to advertise it to increase my sells. Even though it is something that is done, it's not something I care to do.

Reactions: +Karma 7 | Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Thanks Cliff, I do this because there is a need and it makes me feel good to give to those young men. I don't think it would be right to advertise it to increase my sells. Even though it is something that is done, it's not something I care to do.



+1


----------

